

Bayesianism: The Rationalist's swiss army knife, power saw, and flamethrower - jey
http://yudkowsky.net/bayes/technical.html
You should read the introduction at <a href="http://yudkowsky.net/bayes/bayes.html" rel="nofollow">http://yudkowsky.net/bayes/bayes.html</a> first if you aren't familiar with Bayesian reasoning. The introduction is a bit repetetive, so skip over parts of it once you understand the idea.
======
jey
You should read the introduction at <http://yudkowsky.net/bayes/bayes.html>
first if you aren't familiar with Bayesian reasoning. The introduction is a
bit repetetive, so skip over parts of it once you understand the idea.

------
jaggederest
I thought that Perl was the swiss army chainsaw? Now I'm all confused.

